# Best Fragrant Shampoos



## Californian (Aug 25, 2004)

*I love good-smelling shampoos, especially when the fragrance lasts. *

*Sephora's editors have done the sniff test and here are their *

*favorite,**most fragrant shampoos*:












&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=570 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=tt11 vAlign=top&gt;To save you from that embarrassing moment when the stock boy catches you sniffing all the shampoos, we've done it (in the privacy of our offices) for you. We sniffed a slew of shampoos to figure out which ones will leave locks sweetly scented. What we found? Some were a little too delicious, some a little too medicinal, but these four smelled just right. 


Made with bicarbonate soda, this invigorating shampoo smells similar to the tasty beverage for which it's named. It's formulated to give limp locks some lift, remove residue, and add superior shine. 
Fresh Soda Shampoo, $22 

Made with real apple cider vinegar, it leaves a sweet, but subtle apple aroma on strands. It's the perfect lather for the product obsessed - it removes styling product build-up, leaving you with softer, more manageable hair. 

Frederic Fekkai Apple Cider Clarifying Shampoo, $18.50 Before you even begin to lather, you may be tempted to sip this shampoo. Grapefruit extract not only gives it a mouth-watering, citrus scent, but helps smooth the cuticle to ensure maximum shine. It's best for color-treated or chemically processed hair. 

Phyto Phytocitrus Vital Radiance Shampoo, $20 It's almost impossible to describe the scent it deposits - a mix of basil, caraway, and mint essential oils create the most exotic aroma. The shampoo itself is great for any tress type and is gentle enough to use daily. 

It's almost impossible to describe the scent it deposits - a mix of basil, caraway, and mint essential oils create the most exotic aroma. The shampoo itself is great for any tress type and is gentle enough to use daily. 
Rene Furterer Naturia Shampoo, $20





&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=570 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD class=tt10g vAlign=top&gt;

 



Fresh Soda Shampoo


&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=tt10g vAlign=top&gt;

 



Frederic Fekkai Apple Cider Clarifying Shampoo


&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=tt10g vAlign=top&gt;

 



Phyto Phytocitrus Vital Radiance Shampoo


&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD class=tt10g vAlign=top&gt;http://a1377.g.akamai.net/7/1377/5720/20031006201245/www.sephora.com/assets/browse/tt/hair/C8125_prod4.jpg 



Rene Furterer Naturia Shampoo


&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;


----------



## KittySkyfish (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks Cali! I've used Frederic Fekkai products and they've always worked well for me. Since I have curly hair, I need lots of conditioning products and these tend to give my hair lots of perfume.

*My favorite scented conditioning tools are:*

*Redken Extreme Anti-Snap Leave-In Treatment:*

A protein rich formula that fortifies the damaged area of hair and helps reduce breakage. Contains ceramides and fruit acids for added strength and shine. I have a deep love for this product! This smells rich, sweet and gorgeous!!http://www.edwardwadsworth.com/hair...product109.html






*philosophy Amazing Grace Hair Conditioner*

Amazing grace conditioner was formulated to leave your hair smelling and feeling magnificent. amazing grace hair conditioner is the ultimate moisturizer for dry, damaged, overprocessed hair. http://philosophy.com/webapp/wcs/st...ategoryId=24036






*Fresh Pomegranate Conditioning Hair Rinse*

Freshâ„¢ Pomegranate Conditioning Hair Rinse is a weightless, daily conditioner suitable for all hair types. It detangles and moisturizes, while adding amazing body, texture and sheen to the hair. The conditioner contains rejuvenating ginseng, moisture-retaining camellia leaf extract and restorative borage oil which together increase manageability and shine. Soy proteins incorporated into the formula nourish and protect the hair. Pomegranate extract, a naturally derived anti-oxidant, and sunflower extract, safeguard hair from the sun and other harsh elements. The conditioner also has a bright, fruity scent that always had me sniffing my hair...yum!http://www.drugstore.com/qxp76175_3...pomegranate.htm


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Aug 25, 2004)

I want the Soda one!!! Yum!

I've found someone on ebay who has all kinds of homemade scented shampoos, including cotton candy and soda, among others. Haven't tried it yet, but maybe someday.





I get *a lot* of complements on the scent of my hair even when I use Suave (mainly the Pantene imitation) - it's pretty neat!


----------



## Californian (Aug 25, 2004)

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* Thanks Cali! I've used Frederic Fekkai products and they've always worked well for me. Since I have curly hair, I need lots of conditioning products and these tend to give my hair lots of perfume. 
*My favorite scented conditioning tools are:*

*Redken Extreme Anti-Snap Leave-In Treatment:*

A protein rich formula that fortifies the damaged area of hair and helps reduce breakage. Contains ceramides and fruit acids for added strength and shine. I have a deep love for this product! This smells rich, sweet and gorgeous!!http://www.edwardwadsworth.com/hair...product109.html






*philosophy Amazing Grace Hair Conditioner*

Amazing grace conditioner was formulated to leave your hair smelling and feeling magnificent. amazing grace hair conditioner is the ultimate moisturizer for dry, damaged, overprocessed hair. http://philosophy.com/webapp/wcs/st...ategoryId=24036






*Fresh Pomegranate Conditioning Hair Rinse*

Freshâ„¢ Pomegranate Conditioning Hair Rinse is a weightless, daily conditioner suitable for all hair types. It detangles and moisturizes, while adding amazing body, texture and sheen to the hair. The conditioner contains rejuvenating ginseng, moisture-retaining camellia leaf extract and restorative borage oil which together increase manageability and shine. Soy proteins incorporated into the formula nourish and protect the hair. Pomegranate extract, a naturally derived anti-oxidant, and sunflower extract, safeguard hair from the sun and other harsh elements. The conditioner also has a bright, fruity scent that always had me sniffing my hair...yum!http://www.drugstore.com/qxp76175_3...pomegranate.htm






*Oh good. Thanks for the 'heads up' on Redken Extreme because I have an unopened bottle of it calling to me! Yeah! I wonder how some people keep that great smell in their hair! It seems to last longer on some than others.*


----------



## Haloinrverse (Aug 26, 2004)

i havent tried any of those! my fave super lasting scent is lush sylvia stout. its a patchouli-ish musky floral scent.

added:

i moved this on over to the hair care forum, cause it seems like more of a hair topic. plus, i guess i just wanted to practice and make sure i did it right, since ive never had to move/copy before. i hope thats ok with everyone.


----------



## Pinkymarz (Aug 27, 2004)

I will never stray from my Amazing Grace Shampoo and Conditioner....also, in between shampoo days...I spray the AG scent on my hair to smell even better!!! Can't get enough of that stuff! Oh...I also spray it on my newly changed sheets...my hubby loves me for it! I mean REALLY loves me for it!!! LOL


----------



## Californian (Aug 27, 2004)

Originally Posted by *haloinrverse* i havent tried any of those! my fave super lasting scent is lush sylvia stout. its a patchouli-ish musky floral scent.
added:

i moved this on over to the hair care forum, cause it seems like more of a hair topic. plus, i guess i just wanted to practice and make sure i did it right, since ive never had to move/copy before. i hope thats ok with everyone.





*LOL.. I placed it here for "fragrance" to help out the bed/bath/fragrance forum! LOL. It's ok and fine by me that you moved it. Snicker snicker. Who cares? It's good practice to move stuff around anyhow!**T/c and keep truckin' on your new job!*

*Cali



*


----------



## Laura (Aug 27, 2004)

I've never tried any of the shampoo's mentioned.. Don't think any of them are available in Ireland to be honest!! Have ye guys got SUNSILK shampoo &amp; conditioner over there? I use that alot and love the fragrance off it. Its not long lasting though


----------



## Haloinrverse (Aug 29, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Californian* *LOL.. I placed it here for "fragrance" to help out the bed/bath/fragrance forum! LOL. It's ok and fine by me that you moved it. Snicker snicker. Who cares? It's good practice to move stuff around anyhow!**T/c and keep truckin' on your new job!*

*Cali



*

lol! ok, i thought that mightve been why you posted it there. ah well. at least i know for sure how to move stuff now.




thanks!


----------



## Californian (Aug 29, 2004)

Originally Posted by *haloinrverse* lol! ok, i thought that mightve been why you posted it there. ah well. at least i know for sure how to move stuff now.




thanks!

XOXOXO NP and LOL



You could move this thread too if you want to. Hahahhah. Teasin'


----------



## donnamaryuk (Aug 29, 2004)

Ooh i love Suave it smells really good but i can only get the Canadian version here. Im using Elvive for volumising in the purple bottle and something from Yves Rocher called phyto oxygen at the moment. I also use the Brilliant Brunette stuff from John Frieda and MOP in glisten. The bathroom looks like a chemist shop !


----------



## jaime (Aug 29, 2004)

Revlon Outrageous! It's still avail. in Canada and it smells almost like an old Body Shop scent called Ananya. The flowery scent stays in my hair for the entire day after shampooing.



)


----------



## freetshirt (Aug 29, 2004)

If you like the smell of ginger Origins makes a great Ginger scnedted beauty line w/ soap, shampoo, and conditioner. It's amaazzzing!


----------



## Californian (Aug 30, 2004)

Originally Posted by *haloinrverse* i havent tried any of those! my fave super lasting scent is lush sylvia stout. its a patchouli-ish musky floral scent.
added:

i moved this on over to the hair care forum, cause it seems like more of a hair topic. plus, i guess i just wanted to practice and make sure i did it right, since ive never had to move/copy before. i hope thats ok with everyone.





* 

 The first thing I thought of when I read this post was Shel Silverstein's poem, "Sarah Cynthia Sylvia Stout..." LOL. I used to love reading his poems when I was little. Check it out:*
*Sarah Cynthia Slyvia Stout Would Not Take The Garbage Out*

Sarah Cynthia Sylvia Stout

Would not take the garbage out!

She'd scour the pots and scrape the pans,

Candy the yams and spice the hams,

And though her daddy would scream and shout,

She simply would not take the garbage out.

And so it piled up to the ceilings:

Coffee grounds, potato peelings,

Brown Bananas, rotten peas,

Chunks of sour cottage cheese.

It filled the can, it covered the floor,

It cracked the window and blocked the door

With bacon rinds and chicken bones,

Drippy ends of ice cream cones,

Prune pits, peach pits, orange peel,

Gloppy glumps of cold oatmeal,

Pizza crusts and withered greens,

Soggy beans and tangerines,

Crusts of black burned buttered toast,

Grisly bits of beefy roasts...

The garbage rolled down the hall,

It raised the roof, it broke the wall...

Greasy napkins, cookie crumbs,

Globs of gooey bubble gum,

Cellophane from green baloney,

Rubbery blubbery macaroni,

Peanut butter, caked and dry,

Curdled milk and crusts of pie,

Moldy melons, dried-up mustard,

Eggshells mixed with lemon custard,

Cold french fries and rancid meat,

Yellow lumps of Cream of Wheat.

At last the garbage reached so high

That finally it touched the sky.

And all the neighbors moved away,

And none of her friends would come to play.

And finally Sarah Cynthia Slylvia Stout said,

"Ok, I'll take the garbage out!"

But then, of course, it was too late...

The garbage reached across the state,

From New York to the Golden Gate.

And there, in the garbage she did hate,

Poor Sarah met an awful fate,

That I cannot right now relate

Because the hour is much too late.

But children, remember Sarah Stout

And always take the garbage out!


----------



## Haloinrverse (Aug 31, 2004)

Originally Posted by *jaime* Revlon Outrageous! It's still avail. in Canada and it smells almost like an old Body Shop scent called Ananya. The flowery scent stays in my hair for the entire day after shampooing.



) gasp! revlon outrageous! i used to looooove that stuff. i havent seen it since about 1994.




cali- i love that poem. tori amos has a recording of it.


----------

